# Re: Hello! Help regarding Family



## cupcake123 (Aug 11, 2016)

*Re: Hello! Help regarding Family*

I am 24 years old and my husband who is 27 years old is getting his Portuguese citizenship through descent. We are currently living in Goa, India. We both have never been to Europe. 

Now after he gets his Portuguese passport, he will live with my aunt who's a hospital dean in Abbeywood. We have a 1 year old baby boy. My husband wants to take me and my son along with him, when he's traveling for the first time, after we apply for EEA family permit in the British Consulate in Mumbai. 

My question is this: Is it possible for us to apply for EEA family permit without my husband being in the UK for 3 months?


----------

